# Judge gives woman choice: go to jail or give up Packers tickets



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.chippewa.com/articles/2005/04/26/news/news3.txt
_This is from my local paper! _

*Judge gives woman choice: go to jail or give up Packers tickets*

OSHKOSH, Wisconsin (AP) -- It's a choice that could give pause to some Green Bay Packers fans.

A judge ordered an Appleton woman convicted of theft to decide whether to spend 90 days in jail or donate her family's Packers tickets next season to charity.

Sharon E. Rosenthal, 59, of Appleton, took more than $3,000 from labor union accounts before she left the organization, according to a criminal complaint. She was sentenced Friday in Winnebago County Circuit Court on one felony count of theft.

Judge Scott Woldt offered her the decision to either serve the jail time or donate her family's four seats in the Packers' three-game season package to the Make-A-Wish Foundation.

The jail time or the ticket donation will occur as part of Rosenthal's overall two-year period of probation.
[/i]


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know...........People have been on a 20 year waiting list for season tickets..............


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ya my mom said most likely she'll go to jail lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

With her luck they would probably schedule the jail time during the game so she would miss them anyway. :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

update
http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/3577494
Packers' fan avoids jail by giving up tickets 
Story Tools: Print Email 
Associated Press 
Posted: 3 days ago 



OSHKOSH, Wis. - A woman given the choice between giving up her family's Green Bay Packers' tickets or going to jail has chosen to turn her back on football. 

A judge ordered Sharon E. Rosenthal of Appleton to decide whether to spend 90 days in jail or donate her four seats in the Packers' three-game season package next season to the Make-A-Wish Foundation.
Rosenthal, 59, took more than $3,000 from labor union accounts before she left the organization, according to a criminal complaint. She was sentenced Friday in Winnebago County Circuit Court on one felony count of theft.

"She is going to give up the Packer tickets," defense attorney Kevin Musolf said Wednesday. "They don't have them yet, but when they get them, arrangements will be made."

The donation is part of Rosenthal's two-year probation period.


----------

